
Trump appointees short-circuited grid modernization - xrayarx
https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2020/08/how-trump-appointees-short-circuited-grid-modernization/615433/
======
saeranv
Absolutely infuriating.

Reading articles like this also reminds me of the utter idiocy of Marc
Andressen's 'It's Time to Build' argument, where suggests both parties are to
blame for the lack of building, and suggests it lies instead in a "failure of
imagination" and some other equally specious arguments.

